# **KNEESWORTH time again! Tonight folks!**



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*It's been too long as usual, so time to have another meet on the A10* 

Sorry for the delay in sorting another Kneesworth meet, things have been a tad busy lately. Anyway, so as not to waste any more time, this one is less than two weeks away 

Fingers crossed for some good weather - as it's the day after the longest day of the year, we should have plenty of "tyre-kicking" time [smiley=sunny.gif]

Who fancies coming along?

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (possibly still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10 but retains the name for posterity! You'll meet a great bunch of people - not necessarily in TTs now but there is usually some pretty nice metal in the car park - in the past we've had ...R8, Mustang, AC Cobra, RS4, Evo, Dodge Viper, to name a few, although I can't guarantee any of these!). Always good company and a great host...oh, and the food's not bad either! 

Time - from around 7 - 7:30 start

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel: 01763 260414

NOTE: Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take down a little side road to the east of the A10, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 itself - about half way between Royston and Cambridge.

Also - if anyone fancies a cruise on the way to the pub, I'll be at Graveley nr Stevenage around 7pm

Hands up who's coming.....

NaughTTy
Love_iTT
Redscouse
was
NormStrm
jamman (if not on callout)
Gareth50
lamps
OuTTlaw
dpbayly
hutters
L80 TTR
Super Josh
keithytt (work dependent)
scoTTy
clived (probably)

vwcheung (maybe)
TTShop Dave (maybe)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Paul sorry but we decided to go to a gig with Donna and it's on the same day.......damn......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Won't be the same without you both


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm not going to a gig Paul so I'll be there. :lol:

Looking forward to it. :wink:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

That's 2 of us then Graham!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

oh you twisted my arm  will be a year older by then too, anybody fancy cake!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

If I'm not in Portsmouth then I'll come along 

Josh


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ahh you already have my name down Paul.......... thanks very much  

Paul


----------



## AN20NYW (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry guys i work till 6-7ish weekdays and live in Rayleigh so wouldnt get there in time, really would like to meet everyone to say hi. Maybe another time!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> oh you twisted my arm  will be a year older by then too, anybody fancy cake!


Looking forward to seeing you mate  And "Yes" to the cake!! 



Super Josh said:


> If I'm not in Portsmouth then I'll come along
> Josh


Hope you can make it mate 



AN20NYW said:


> Sorry guys i work till 6-7ish weekdays and live in Rayleigh so wouldnt get there in time, really would like to meet everyone to say hi. Maybe another time!


We don't usually start eating until around 8:30 if you still want to give it a try... mind you, that still might be a bit tight to get there for then from Rayleigh. Worth a thought though


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Redscouse said:


> Ahh you already have my name down Paul.......... thanks very much
> 
> Paul


Keeping my fingers crossed that Dave and Justin are going to come up from the TTShop with some nice metal too - I need to give Dave a shout


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

was said:


> oh you twisted my arm  will be a year older by then too, anybody fancy cake!


Ooooh, yes please mate. I nice slab of strawberry swiss roll would go down a treat (or whatever cake you bring along to be honest, I'm a glutton for cake). :lol:

Graham


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ok it's 53miles for me do I come ?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jamman said:


> Ok it's 53miles for me do I come ?


Paul, ban this guy - he's nothing but trouble. :lol: :lol:

Be good to see you there James. :wink:

Graham


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ok if Im not on callout nights I will come and cause havoc (and eat cake)


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Count me in !!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Ok if Im not on callout nights I will come and cause havoc (and eat cake)


Added to the list jamman - look forward to meeting you.

I guess was had better make sure he brings some cake now - that's 3 of us asking for some so far!! :lol:

(oh, and it's about 70 miles for me and more for NormStrm - that's what makes Kneesworth such a great meet  )


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gareth50 said:


> Count me in !!


Consider yourself counted Gareth 

This is looking good folks - potentially 12 already! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, can't make it. I'm in London all day but on the train so no car & got to head back up North around 16:30. Will keep trying to make one durong the summer.

Any chance of a heads up on the date of the next one & then i maybe able to work my week around it?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Sorry, can't make it. I'm in London all day but on the train so no car & got to head back up North around 16:30. Will keep trying to make one durong the summer.
> 
> Any chance of a heads up on the date of the next one & then i maybe able to work my week around it?


Damn! I had to squeeze this one in as I originally promised to do one in May, but was running out of available dates. I let you know in advance of the next one - probably won't be for three months or so, unless I get my act together and do one in August


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

I have an early start on Thursday but providing I don't end up with a late finish on weds too I will be there.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jev said:


> I have an early start on Thursday but providing I don't end up with a late finish on weds too I will be there.


Cool! Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

Thinks i might have to show up for this especially as its only 7 miles from me


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

dpbayly said:


> Thinks i might have to show up for this especially as its only 7 miles from me


Absolutely! We'll see you there


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

dpbayly said:


> Thinks i might have to show up for this especially as its only 7 miles from me


And since I am only half a mile from you I guess I best show up too......if only to tell you that all your mods have made mine look shite !!
Loving the wheels BTW, befo best choice you could have made looks well trick now...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

westfield2 said:


> dpbayly said:
> 
> 
> > Thinks i might have to show up for this especially as its only 7 miles from me
> ...


Long time no see, will be good to have you there again


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm a maybe but it's doubtful. I'm out the night before and the night after so I may find she's changed the locks if I try for three nights on the bounce.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Wot no clived


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I'm a maybe but it's doubtful. I'm out the night before and the night after so I may find she's changed the locks if I try for three nights on the bounce.


I think you need to get your priorities straight matey! :roll: :wink:



NormStrm said:


> Wot no clived


Clive is like the elusive Scarlet Pimpernell - never confirms one way or other until the last minute! He did say that he wants to come (... and show off the tango machine  )


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Im a Maybe :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

vwcheung said:


> Im a Maybe :?


Excellent - pencilled you in 

This is looking like a nice big event now folks - anybody else fancy joining us?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Wot no clived
> ...


Or should it be the elusive Tango Pimpernell ;-)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


Good point! 

He's now a "maybe" 

and a blast from the past is coming too - is he going to be in a MK1 though (I saw he was looking recently... ) [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mmmmmm, cake 

I'll certainly do my best to be there - I'm down in Southampton during the day, but am coming back. So don't eat it before I get there.

Will be still in the running in period, so no hoon.. i mean no exceeding 5500rpm or WOT i'm afriad.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> Mmmmmm, cake
> 
> I'll certainly do my best to be there - I'm down in Southampton during the day, but am coming back. So don't eat it before I get there.
> 
> Will be still in the running in period, so no hoon.. i mean no exceeding 5500rpm or WOT i'm afriad.


Really hope you can make it. It should be a great meet! Even hutters has got a pass out


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

WOW!! This is starting to look a bit like an old skool Kneesworth meet from the Kneesworth days - the wicked witch? Mmm, happy days. :wink:

Zimmer frames all polished I hope. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Can I come....??


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Can I come....??


Now really would show commitment! Ag Nik to Shepreth just for the evening (and some cake!) :lol:

It was the polished Zimmer frames that swung it for you wasn't it!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Can I get clarification on the available cakes ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Can I get clarification on the available cakes ?


Hehe! This is what everyone is referring to (from page 1):


was said:


> oh you twisted my arm  will be a year older by then too, anybody fancy cake!


 

But they also have a very nice sweet trolley with some amazing cakes/desserts plus a few Greek specials if you ask Dimos (the owner) nicely :wink:


----------



## kevo_b (Mar 16, 2011)

would love to be there but as it's my wedding anniversary it's probably best I don't :wink:

hopefully next time


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kevo_b said:


> would love to be there but as it's my wedding anniversary it's probably best I don't :wink:
> 
> hopefully next time


Bring her along for a night out! Just don't tell her there will be a whole load of TTs there too :roll: :lol:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Paul Can you make me a definite as I won't be away this week 

SJ


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

Aaaargh just found out I'm going to be in a Birmingham hotel now in wednesday eve.

Getting dropped there in a taxi ahead of work on Thursday. 
Looks like I will have to try for next time instead.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Super Josh said:


> Paul Can you make me a definite as I won't be away this week
> 
> SJ


Yay!! 



jev said:


> Aaaargh just found out I'm going to be in a Birmingham hotel now in wednesday eve.
> 
> Getting dropped there in a taxi ahead of work on Thursday.
> Looks like I will have to try for next time instead.


Boo!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Def coming now no callout for me looking forward to it


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Def coming now no callout for me looking forward to it


Excellent news - see you there!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jamman said:


> Def coming now no callout for me looking forward to it


Well in that case, I'm outta here. :lol: :lol:

Looking forward to tomorrow night but I shall have to park across the other side of the car park though as I won't have time to clean the TT and she is real dirrrrrrty.

See you all tomorrow.

Graham


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Def coming now no callout for me looking forward to it
> ...


You best park next to me unless I can get it in writing that my other parking buddy is an anal as I am about spacing.

(Car currently half covered in wax x x)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Don't worry mate, it's a H U G E car park and we always leave plenty of room between each car but I think that as I've seen you trying to get out of your new Ricaro's then maybe we'll have to leave two car widths. Oh, and don't show me up by cleaning your car either.  :wink:

Graham


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Don't worry mate, it's a H U G E car park and we always leave plenty of room between each car but I think that as I've seen you trying to get out of your new Ricaro's then maybe we'll have to leave two car widths.
> 
> Graham


That's just plain mean

Clean my car wouldn't dream of it mate  :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Shall we book you two a room? :roll: :lol:

I've cleaned mine this evening.... may have been a wasted effort though - the forecast is for heavy downpours here tomorrow


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Shall we book you two a room? :roll: :lol:
> 
> I've cleaned mine this evening.... may have been a wasted effort though - the forecast is for heavy downpours here tomorrow


You better be joking mines currently under a layer of wax to be removed tomorrow :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Arrrrrrrgggghhh feck it at least the beading will look good


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Aylesbury









Royston









:?


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Gutted I can't make it this time, enjoy and catch up next time...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gutted for you too Greg - would have been good to see you again.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Having finished a nights work at 4am I was tucked up in bed when some numpty texts me at 06.38 to tell me he's def coming :lol: :wink:

I've done my rain pi55 off/sun dance in the garden so worry not folks the weather will be fine


----------



## L80TTR (Mar 2, 2011)

Meet today from 7 pm Wed A10 - Royston.
For info.
BBC web site shows ..... Heavy rain showers- forcast from 7.00 pm for today in Royston , Herts.

it may change thou...later :roll:

Wimbledon Tennis must be on ....... defo. lol we need a large roof too ! 

Hope to see you all there
Cheers
L80 TTR Quattro -Olive pearl green.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jamman said:


> Having finished a nights work at 4am I was tucked up in bed when some numpty texts me at 06.38 to tell me he's def coming :lol: :wink:


Tch!! Some people eh! - Just no consideration at all. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Absolutely chucking it down here in Aylesbury at the moment - soooo glad I washed the car last night :evil: :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

It hasn't rained here in St.Ives YET!! But it's not looking good, I reckon another couple of minutes and it will tip down - never mind, the forecast says that the showers will have died away by early evening, that's the main thing. :wink: Hopefully the rain will wash the dirt off my car a bit. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Love_iTT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Having finished a nights work at 4am I was tucked up in bed when some numpty texts me at 06.38 to tell me he's def coming :lol: :wink:
> ...


So you two are even flirting by text now!!!!  :lol: :roll:

Josh

EDIT to correct typo :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Super Josh said:


> So you two are even flirting by text new!!!!  :lol: :roll:
> 
> Josh


I've asked Dimos to reserve them a room in the Motel - I'm sure they'll be very comfortable in there


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The only difference the weather makes to me is whether I come with a roof or not as I don't want to drip all over the wooden floors :wink:

Either way the vehicle won't be clean


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Well I wouldn't say it's raining heavy at home at the moment but I'm sure I just spotted this at the end of my river opps sorry my road [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thunder, lightening and a bit of hail - seriously!! :evil:

Graham


----------



## dpbayly (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi all just in case anyone might be interested I'm bringing along a pair of brembo's junior 4 pot calipers i recently brought but Ive lost interest as my attention is else where so if anyone is interested ill sell them tonight, they come withe the plates to bolt straight on


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

By the way, if anyone fancies a little cruise on the way, I'll be at Graveley (just off the A1M nr Stevenage) at about 6:50 - 6:55. Please let me know before 5:45 on here


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Thunder, lightening and a bit of hail - seriously!! :evil:
> 
> Graham


Your car was dirty anyway!! :-*


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thunder, lightening and a bit of hail - seriously!! :evil:
> ...


Not now it isn't. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'll join for a (not run in yet) cruise Paul!

Anyone want some TT bits I have for sale - brochures, models etc...? Could bring along if anyone is seriously interested and wants to make me an offer?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> I'll join for a (not run in yet) cruise Paul!
> 
> Anyone want some TT bits I have for sale - brochures, models etc...? Could bring along if anyone is seriously interested and wants to make me an offer?


8)

I'd bring some of the bits along Clive - Sure it will raise some interest


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Was great to meet up with everyone some very nice cars there.

Sorry I had to leave in a hurry but my little one has epilepsy and had a seizure.

I walk in the door and she's happily playing with her toys but much better safe than sorry


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Glad she's ok. 

Pretty good turn out tonight guys :wink:

Norm - as promised here's that video. :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just got home from a great meet, well done Paul for organising it - brilliant evening, thanks. Sorry you had to leave so early James but as you said, much better to be safe than sorry and I'm sure that you wouldn't have felt comfortable had you stayed, anyway, at least you've been to the famous Knessworth meet. :wink:

Hopefully I got round to having a chat with everyone and good to see a couple of new faces too and I hopefully you enjoyed yourselves and will come to the next one. Fantastic cake Was, it was so good that I had most of Graeme's too. :lol: :lol:

Came home with Darren's Brembos in the boot and I swear that the front wheels were lifting off the ground at some point from the weight of them :roll: - yet another mod to do. 

Hopefully see you all again at the next meet.

Graham

Edit: Did anyone find out what happened to L80 TTR, he seemed quite keen on coming to the meet. :?


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice to meet up with you all last night and put faces to nicknames ! Thanks to Paul for organising it - see you guys again soon

Happy TT`ing

Gareth


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

What a cracking meet  The rain held off and we had some lovely cars too 

Lovely Birthday cake and some good banter. Graham buying yet more parts for his car and James thinking of more ways to spend his hard earned.

Roll on the next one,

SJ


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks all for coming - really good to see some new faces at Kneesworth and re-aquaint some "old" ones too 

Sorry you had to dash off James - know exactly how you feel mate - glad she's was OK. My daughter used to be wiped out for a couple of hours after her seizures but luckily the medication did it's job and she never had more than the early few. Hopefully next time you can get to enjoy a whole meet!

Thanks for the cake Was - glad you liked the candles! :wink:

See you all next time


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Really good meet,thoroughly enjoyed myself,thanks for organising it as usual Paul! really good to catch up with everyone old and new and some nice cars to admire too! already looking forward to the next one!

Cheers for now, Lamps


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Norm - as promised here's that video. :lol:


Thanks Paul, what a doughnut, why not try and secure a better position once he was thrown about :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul, yet another excellent night - many thanks for organising.

Thanks to Was for the birthday cake - very tasty. Just realised we didn't give him the bumps


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words gents :wink:


----------

